# Husqvarna/Poulan rant.



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just picked up a fairly new...less then three years old....Poulan snowblower to work on for a customer. It is missing some choke linkage, and I went to Parts tree to find the info to order it......just about every part for the blower is no longer available! I've had similar problems with Husqvarnas, and Poulan is made by Husky. I would caution any one thinking about a Poulan or Husky to look somewhere else.....with out parts availability what good is the machine????


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

What about contacting poulan directly. Maybe they have their own warehouse of parts available.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen a reference to this online as well (YouTube video taking about a recent Husqvarna). 

It may not help for parts on the actual blower itself. But for engine parts, can you get the details of the engine, find a parts diagram, and use that for sourcing the linkage?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

What's the model # of the machine?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dont know why anybody would buy one anyway its foolish imo


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The model number is 961920067 01 I about choked when I went to Partstree.com ...looked it up and found that it was not supported even a little ...for a three year old machine! I cobbled together a repair for the customer, and showed him how to use a screwdriver to use the choke.....but I will NEVER work on one of these again or buy one to flip.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

choke linkage shoudnt be missing either shame on the owner


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not sure what happened...there is a plastic rod coming up from the carb to the choke handle...it was broken off and missing. I'm more pissed about not only engine parts not available anymore , but the blower parts. shame on Husqvarna.......now with lawn tractors and chainsaws, that is not the case.......curious.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is very disappointing to hear. I always thought of Husqvrarna to be a higher end piece of equipment. I thought they were owned by Electrolux? In this corporate environment it may have changed.

I have found similar issues with many Homelite products. Chain saws, leaf blowers etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

When a company stops making parts so soon after production it essentially has created a bunch of disposable machines. 
Not good Husqvarna/Poulan!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dannoman said:


> When a company stops making parts so soon after production it essentially has created a bunch of disposable machines.
> Not good Husqvarna/Poulan!


It is called designed obsolescence. I can't see how a serious ODPE dealer would want to sell them.

People like to dump on MTD but you can't say they don't support their products well.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

at least one can find parts for a mtd years down the line, forgetaboutit with husky, 
homelite is a part of Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd TTI | Our Brands


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a 2017 Husqvarna, so not comforting to know about short lived part availability. 

I am wondering about the engines themselves, as they may have part availability that is independent of the machine manufacturer, particularly on an engine item, such as a choke lever. Just wondering.

Aren't the Husqvarna machines powered by LCT engines and also aren't the newer Ariens the same?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ted, I've never tried to get parts for the LCT's, not sure where to look. I'd be afraid of things like bushings, bearings, and auger gears etc. I hope you don't have any problems down the road, I've only worked on two, the Poulan and a ten year old Husky...parts were an issue with both.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not the Husky itself it's the engine. It would be like blaming Ariens for a Tecumseh part being NLA. Most manufacturers support pages direct you to the engine manufacturer as they don't have support for the engines. I know Toro's site does.

I agree it's poor blower manufacturer thinking as they should have some contract with the engine supplier to support the engine for X years but I'm a victim of it too with my Troy. There are a number of engine parts I saw as NLA and it was a pretty new machine when I was looking a couple years back.
It's the China engines to toss a stone at for the lack of support and parts IMHO.

.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

cranman said:


> Ted, I've never tried to get parts for the LCT's, not sure where to look. I'd be afraid of things like bushings, bearings, and auger gears etc. I hope you don't have any problems down the road, I've only worked on two, the Poulan and a ten year old Husky...parts were an issue with both.


Yes, you are right . . . sources not as plentiful, but I do find some LCT parts on Jack's Small Engines . . . just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't need any difficult to find parts.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

yes both husky and ariens use the lct engines, toro uses loncin as their name brand and sells them and parts as toro though the network of online and dealer,, lct owns all the intellectual of tech since about 2004, mtd's are powermore


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

This past winter, I had to fix a Poulan Pro snow thrower that had a LCT engine. Somebody had taken the carb off two years ago but never got it put back together.

By the time I got it, some of the parts were lost forever. I had to order engine parts only, nothing for the machine itself.

I found everything that I needed for that LCT engine at www.RCPW.com

It was running good when I returned it, but I wouldn't willing buy anything that says Poulan or Poulan Pro on it. That LCT engine was the best part of it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

cranman said:


> The model number is 961920067 01.


It looks like ereplacementparts has a fair shelf-full of this 'n that:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/p...ower-thrower-parts-c-16962_168114_508676.html

Have used them many times with good result.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If the machine is under warrantee you would think they would have to have parts available or some plan in place to reimburse the owner.

I got this warrantee info off of their website.

Snow throwers have a 3 yr warrantee for home use and 90 days for commercial use.

In addition I found this:
*Snow Throwers:* Aluminum auger gear box has a 5 year warranty.
Cast iron impeller and cast iron gear box has a 10 year warranty.
Transmissions: Hydro-Gear warrants transmission for two (2) years consumer use, parts and labor.


Warranty - What is the Husqvarna warranty coverage time period?

The engines are LCT and their home use warrantee is 2 yrs. There website specifically says you need to get parts through a dealer. They mention Jack s and a few others.

FAQ - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC

I wonder if Husqvana is going to a model of only offering parts through dealers such as Stihl has done. The Husqvarna website lists a number of dealers in my area for Sales, parts and service. I know from fixing a few Stihl chain saws it was tough to get an online parts listing and to find parts from the usual online sources that we all know and use. They really want you to go to a brick and mortar dealer. Stihl impresses on their dealers to provide a high level of service. I am just saying, perhaps Husqvarna may be going in that direction as well and the parts are there but they want you to buy through specific dealers and not the on line discounters. Just a thought.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I didn't got further then Partstree .com EVERYTHING is no longer available...even the scraper blade! This is a 2014 machine.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I wonder if Husqvana is going to a model of only offering parts through dealers such as Stihl has done. The Husqvarna website lists a number of dealers in my area for Sales, parts and service. I know from fixing a few Stihl chain saws it was tough to get an online parts listing and to find parts from the usual online sources that we all know and use. They really want you to go to a brick and mortar dealer.


I have a Stihl saw, and have learned about this policy. I'm sure they have their reasons, but it can be inconvenient. I do have Stihl dealers near me, but I have to be able to get to them during business hours, and I have fewer options to shop around. If I just need a fuel hose, etc, it would be nice to be able to just get a genuine Stihl part from Amazon, etc. 

I find it a bit of a turn-off for the brand, unfortunately. And it can drive people to aftermarket parts, which could lead to worse experiences with the product, rather than better ones.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

cranman said:


> Well I didn't got further then Partstree .com EVERYTHING is no longer available...even the scraper blade! This is a 2014 machine.....


I know, you have said that .......and it sucks! But to my point....Parts Tree may no longer be an authorized dealer and what they may only have is old inventory.

Go on their website and find a local dealer and call them. See what they say.

That machine if off of the basic warrantee but maybe not for the augur gear box and impeller. 

I did not even think if someone purchased an extended warrantee. Your customer obviously did not, but they must be are out there.

There are too many ODPE dealers selling Husqvrarna's. This would be throwing them all under the bus. Think about it... in 2104 you buy a $1,000 machine from your local dealer. You take it in for service and you are told it is unfixable for some lousy part being discontinued? 
It does not make sense, but who knows. Stranger things have happened.:wink2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> It looks like ereplacementparts has a fair shelf-full of this 'n that:
> 
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/p...ower-thrower-parts-c-16962_168114_508676.html
> 
> Have used them many times with good result.


They are my go to source also.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good Advice Yanmar ronin and Zavie........Odd how Partstree let me down.......


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Keep in mind that Repair Clinic keeps parts for both major appliances and gas powered equipment. They're located in Canton, MI and are fairly fast about shipping. I ordered a part in the evening before they closed and they still managed to get it shipped and FedEx had it to me the next day even though it was ground. Granted, I only live about an hour from them, but still. I ordered the part about 5pm or 6pm and they had it to me with ground shipping in less than 24 hours. They also have a parts counter if you live nearby. Just order as a pickup and then bring the slip with you.

https://www.repairclinic.com/


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Now for the LCT? engines on Ariens does someone have a link to complete engine parts diagrams/replacement parts available including OS piston/ring/bearing assemblies like I can get for my fifty year old B&S engine?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

DriverRider said:


> Now for the LCT? engines on Ariens does someone have a link to complete engine parts diagrams/replacement parts available including OS piston/ring/bearing assemblies like I can get for my fifty year old B&S engine?


https://www.lctllc.com/service_parts_catalog/


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

DriverRider said:


> Now for the LCT? engines on Ariens does someone have a link to complete engine parts diagrams/replacement parts available including OS piston/ring/bearing assemblies like I can get for my fifty year old B&S engine?


sadly there are NO os pistons listed for lct and many other clones , if the motor needs a rebore it is new motor time


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

why would you need just a piston?
a carb cost 70 bucks
you can buy a complete engine for 414cc for $299
used 10 hp flattys are 150 200 brand new for 414cc for 299 seems like a great deal


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

some people wish to save the OEM motor by rebuilding it, over size the bore, new piston, rings, valves.gasket kit, one has a near better than new motor ,in the case of a single kohler the cost would be about 1/2.

sadly these clone motors i have looked into rebuilding do not list a oversize piston so if the bore is worn out of spec ,one has to replace the motor or hope a rering helps


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> some people wish to save the OEM motor by rebuilding it, over size the bore, new piston, rings, valves.gasket kit, one has a near better than new motor ,in the case of a single kohler the cost would be about 1/2.
> 
> sadly these clone motors i have looked into rebuilding do not list a oversize piston so if the bore is worn out of spec ,one has to replace the motor or hope a rering helps


As i understand lct isnt a clone engine
in 25 yrs when maybe it needs and over sized piston maybe
who is to say it wont be available by then?

who bores out a snowblower engine lol
better use torque plates when you do


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

I would consider every china built OHV a clone based on the Honda design, mine included.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

1132le said:


> As i understand lct isnt a clone engine
> in 25 yrs when maybe it needs and over sized piston maybe
> who is to say it wont be available by then?
> 
> ...


LCT is a clone in a roundabout way, since LCT owns all of the intellectual rights of tecumseh it is a clone of a ohv tech .
as to who over bores a OPE motor? personally i have done many,using my motorcycle boring bar or my wet hone's ,never ever used a torque plate as i have never seen one for a ope single, for other than a K series kohler, or a briggs & stratton 5 hp that are used for pulling or Jr dragster , bhj honing or goodson have full listing of plates made
fyi 
plates are used to final hone to size to be 100% sure of a round bore on race engines, it is not a 100% must use,as your only taking .0003 in most cases, sold all my well used boring tools when a sold my shop and stopped racing


----------

